# اللهجة المصرية: هِدِيت



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة للشاعر احمد شفيق كامل 

وهي ليلة حب ، ويقول فيها :

هِدِيت الدنيا هنا واتلهفت لك
كلها معاية هنا اتلفتت لك

ما معنى هِدِيت ؟

وشكراً


----------



## Bakr

أظنها "هِدْيت" أي هدأت، صارت هادئة..ـ


----------



## A doctor

مشكوووور اخي


----------

